# Recce Skills Competition 06, Shilo MB



## Jamtorky (12 Apr 2006)

Curious if anyone is going to this or was involved in last years .... 

heard it was a pretty good competition 

thoughts???


----------



## Phillman (12 Apr 2006)

I was on a team the last two years. Last year was a really good go. This year I am either support staff or En force.

I haven't heard much about what is included in this years competition yet. But judging by the time of year, and how it was last year, I hope you don't mind being wet.


----------



## Jamtorky (13 Apr 2006)

Wet!!!  understatment I presume 

I've been watching the news for the MB / SK area and love the thought of rivers that have widths greater then most of our lakes ...... 

Our team is going to jump in the shower with kit and then roll in the mud just before luanching...might as well get it over with .... 

looking forward to it 

what did the competition comprise of last year???


----------



## Phillman (14 Apr 2006)

without spoiling too much of the fun for you, I will say that last year we were tested on everything from first aid to AFV.

And if it is like last year, trust your gut feeling.


----------

